# New jar



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2020)

specimen jar. Yard sale. 10 bucks!...


----------



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2020)

sorry bout the lousy bad pic. All you old guys know I'm bad at the picture posting thing. As far as I can tell, not listed. it has the PAT JUNE 11TH 1895 embossed on lid, but no WHITALL TATUM & CO PHILADELPHIA NEW YORK as in RB#2956. Am I getting old and missing something?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice jar!  I have several of those in different sizes.  Some have the embossing you are noting...


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi ajohn been a while!
Don't know a lot about  jars but I like it and wanted to saw howdy!
Rick


----------



## dh1786 (May 11, 2020)

I’m late to the party but that is a cool jar


----------

